

California: Yes on Prop8 took over Google adsense - jaytee_clone

Has anyone notice that all of the Google ads are Yes on Prop8 ads? (If you are in ca)<p>Makes me wonder how much money they must have spent, and the inner working of the brains of the people are wasting our resource on such a pointless issue.<p>Here's a TechCrunch article about it.<p>http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/03/google-may-hate-prop-8-but-that-doesnt-mean-they-wont-serve-ads-supporting-it/<p>I'm taking down my Google ad for the next two days.
======
noodle
church groups are very well funded, especially the more fundamental ones whose
members adhere to the tithing rules.

i'd also like to note that those ads probably don't really cost much unless
people click on them. for them to get so much consistent exposure, they must
be throwing up huge bids.

------
stevon
Bottom Line: Google needs to re-tune their adsense tech. Obviously it's not
working correctly...

I set my channels to fitness, sport supplements, vitamins. What I end up with
is targeted towards other areas, including politics?!? They violate their own
TOS.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Make sure to click on every yes on 8 ad you see. It's pay-per-click after all.
Let's make hate expensive.

------
ram1024
jesus, prop 8 had gotten so much coverage i thought it might be something i
actually cared about.

read the wiki article and it has nothing to do with tech at all. it's about
gay people.

WHY THE HELL IS IT ON TECH SITES?

this is ludicrous and you just infected HN with that crap. could have said
something in the title OR text that said what the hell it was actually
about...

~~~
noodle
i think that the short answer is because silicon valley and major tech
luminaries have raised hell about it, and things that are news for SV and the
bigger fish are at least vicariously news for the rest of the industry.

~~~
ram1024
i sure would like to flay the idiots that are trying to ram this through. as
if we don't have bigger problems to freaking worry about.

i may just be male pmsing today or something, but i'm irritated that something
like this has actually invaded my airspace at all. i feel like a jehovah's
witness has just visited me at 7am saturday morning...

~~~
jaytee_clone
Yes, we definitely have bigger issues to worry about, such as resource
shortage and overpopulation. That's exactly my point. And I wish I would have
better content to provide for the day, but the ad was blatantly everywhere on
the web, I just could not ignore.

In fact, ignoring it actually benefit the people who do try to spam our
culture with such pointless issues.

You may be smart enough to see through the bullshit, but not everyone else
have that kind of rationale.

~~~
ram1024
thanks for calming me down :D

